# Si on se dit tu/Si on se dit vous



## TonyK

Ciao a tutti
Le parole *si on se dit tu* e *si on se dit vous* significano rispettivamente *se ci diamo del tu* e *se ci diamo del lei*?


----------



## janpol

On emploie plutôt le conditionnel : si on se disait "tu" ?


----------



## TonyK

Preciso il contesto in cui ho trovato queste parole.
Le ho trovate su un libro di francese in cui c'era scrtto esattamente questo:
*Attention!
Si on se dit tu: s'il te plaît.
Si on se dit vous: s'il vous plaît.*
Se traducessi lettera per lettera l'espressione *Si on se dit...* dal francese all'italiano dovrei dire *se ci diciamo...* il che non avrebbe molto senso mentre avrebbe più senso *se ci diamo del...* oppure *se usiamo il...*
Quindi quello che mi domandavo è se era corretta la mia traduzione italiana in questo contesto oppure no e se no come potrebbe essere tradotta in italiano qualche suggerimento?
Merci d'avance...


----------



## janpol

J'avais imaginé un autre contexte...


----------



## matoupaschat

TonyK said:


> Preciso il contesto in cui ho trovato queste parole.
> Le ho trovate su un libro di francese in cui c'era scrtto esattamente questo:
> *Attention!*
> *Si on se dit tu: s'il te plaît.*
> *Si on se dit vous: s'il vous plaît.*
> Se traducessi lettera per lettera l'espressione *Si on se dit...* dal francese all'italiano dovrei dire *se ci diciamo...* il che non avrebbe molto senso mentre avrebbe più senso *se ci diamo del...* oppure *se usiamo il...*
> Quindi quello che mi domandavo è se era corretta la mia traduzione italiana in questo contesto oppure no e se no come potrebbe essere tradotta in italiano qualche suggerimento?
> Merci d'avance...


 
Ciao TonyK,
*Attention! ==> Occhio ! Attenzione !*

*Si on se dit tu: s'il te plaît. ==> Se ci si dà del tu, se ci diamo del tu, dandosi del tu : s'il te plaît*

*Si on se dit vous: s'il vous plaît. ==> Se ci si dà del lei, se ci diamo del lei, dandosi del lei : s'il vous paît*​Dovresti sempre dare più di contesto nel primo post  .


----------



## brian

Dato che lo scopo di quel testo è insegnare come dire _per favore_ in francese e che in francese c'è una forma diversa a seconda del registro (_tu_ o _vous_), a differenza dell'italiano, il senso è semplicemente:

*Nel caso di/Se vi date del tu, si dice: s'il te plaît
Nel caso di/Se vi date del vous, si dice: s'il vous plaît
*


----------



## TonyK

Grazie a tutti per le vostre rispostesiete stati veramente utili.


----------



## Anaiss

janpol said:


> On emploie plutôt le conditionnel : si on se disait "tu" ?


Conditionnel?


----------



## janpol

Je voulais dire que la phrase exprime une condition : Si l'on se tutoyait, cela *donnerait* / on *dirait... "s'il te plaît"   "Et si l'on se disait "tu", ne serait-ce pas plus simple ?"    En fait, "si l'on se disait "tu" est une phrase incomplète, une proposition subordonnée sans proposition principale car celle-ci (qui est la plus importante) est sous-entendue et au conditionnel.   Dire que dans "si l'on se disait" on emploie un imparfait n'aurait guère de sens car celui-ci n'a pas la valeur habituelle de l'imparfait et ne se justifie que par le fait qu'il est suivi d'un verbe au mode conditionnel.  (les caractères gras n'ont pas de signification particulière : je n'arrive pas à les supprimer, je ne peux pas non plus aller à la ligne, l'ordinateur a ses raisons que la Raison ignore...)*


----------



## Anaiss

Ah, d'accord! 
Oui, on peut dire tout simplement que l'on emploie une structure hypothétique, ou un imparfait indicatif avec une valeur hypothétique. 
Je partage votre opinion sur la valeur tout à fait différente de ce genre d'imparfait, mais si l'on définit "disait" ici comme un conditionnel on risque de confondre des formes morphologiquement différentes.


----------



## janpol

Tu as raison, j'aurais dû éviter un tel raccourci !


----------



## Anaiss

La grammaire classique n'est pas en mesure de rendre compte de tous les aspects avec la nomenclature, hélas. 
Mais parfois elle est utile quand même


----------

